
EPA to Limit Science Used to Write Public Health Rules - aaronharnly
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/11/climate/epa-science-trump.html
======
aaronharnly
From the article:

A new draft of the Environmental Protection Agency proposal, titled
Strengthening Transparency in Regulatory Science, would require that
scientists disclose all of their raw data, including confidential medical
records, before the agency could consider an academic study’s conclusions.
E.P.A. officials called the plan a step toward transparency and said the
disclosure of raw data would allow conclusions to be verified independently.

...

The measure would make it more difficult to enact new clean air and water
rules because many studies detailing the links between pollution and disease
rely on personal health information gathered under confidentiality agreements.
And, unlike a version of the proposal that surfaced in early 2018, this one
could apply retroactively to public health regulations already in place.

